# Maas-seen karte ohne vispas möglich=?



## Funi (19. Juni 2010)

ist es möglich an den maas seen (oolerplas)zu angeln ohne den vispas zu besitzen?

darf man auch mit der wochenkarte für 6 euro an den maas sehen angeln?
bzw bekommt man dann eine zusatzkarte ohne vispas?

kommt man auch sonntags an eine tages karte bekommen?


----------



## theundertaker (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: Maas-seen karte ohne vispas möglich=?*

ich glaube, die karte gibt es einmal für die maas und kanäle und eine gesonderte karte nur für die maas-seen...

gruß
thomas


----------



## BSZocher (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Maas-seen karte ohne vispas möglich=?*



theundertaker schrieb:


> ich glaube, ........



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KT2BJzAwbU


----------



## Stachelritter86 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Maas-seen karte ohne vispas möglich=?*



BSZocher schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KT2BJzAwbU



Lässt Du uns dann vielleicht an Deinen Erkenntnissen zu diesem Topic teilhaben oder soll Dein Link auch ein Hinweis für Dich selbst sein?


----------



## theundertaker (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Maas-seen karte ohne vispas möglich=?*

Fühlst du dich gut mit deinen dummen Kommentaren...Ja? Das freut mich, dann mach einfach weiter so...so kommst du garantiert weit im Leben... #q#q#q

Wie arm das ist...:v


Over and out!


@SK-MB:

*"Maasplassenvergunning Senioren für eine Woche* (niederländische und deutsche Fassung)
 Maasplassenvergunning senioren voor een week 

 Dieser Erlaubnisschein erlaubt Erwachsenen maximal eine Woche an den Maasplassen (gemäß den Bestimmungen der zugehörigen Lijst van Maasplassen) angeln zu dürfen. Die Kosten betragen € 6,-. 

 Die Maasplassenvergunning ist erhältlich bei: 

VVV Roermond, Kraanpoort 1, Roermond, tel. 0900-2025588
VVV Venlo, Nieuwstraat 40, Venlo, tel. 077-3543800
Hengelsportcentrale Limburg, Keulsebaan 501, Roermond, tel. 0475-332881
 *Limburgvergunning für eine Woche* 
 Limburgvergunning (week) 

Dieser Erlaubnisschein erlaubt sowohl Erwachsenen als auch Jungendlichen maximal eine Woche in den Limburg’schen Gewässern (gemäß den Bestimmungen der zugehörigen Lijst van Viswateren Limburg) angeln zu dürfen. Die Kosten betragen € 6,-. 

 Die Limburgvergunning ist erhältlich bei: 

VVV Roermond, Kraanpoort 1, Roermond, tel. 0900-2025588
VVV Venlo, Nieuwstraat 40, Venlo, tel. 077-3543800
Hengelsportcentrale Limburg, Keulsebaan 501, Roermond, tel. 0475-332881
Rezeption des Ferienparks Leukermeer, De Kamp 5, Well, tel. 0478-502444*"*
(Auszug von www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de)


@Admins: Falls man das so nicht schreiben darf, bitte einfach kurz anmailen, werds dann sofort abändern. Danke


----------



## micha1581 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Maas-seen karte ohne vispas möglich=?*



BSZocher schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KT2BJzAwbU


 
ganz ganz großer Sport. 

...zum Thema,
du bekommst bei VVV auch eine Wochenkarte für die Maasplassen. kostet ebenfalls 6 euro.

vg


----------



## micha1581 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Maas-seen karte ohne vispas möglich=?*

hi Thomas, 
da warst du wohl schneller


----------



## theundertaker (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Maas-seen karte ohne vispas möglich=?*

Joa Micha, ich hab einfach mal gesucht, um weiterzuhelfen und nicht nur dumm rumgeplappert...hoffe SK-MB kann damit was anfangen...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Udo561 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Maas-seen karte ohne vispas möglich=?*



theundertaker schrieb:


> Joa Micha, ich hab einfach mal gesucht, um weiterzuhelfen und nicht nur dumm rumgeplappert...hoffe SK-MB kann damit was anfangen...
> 
> Gruß
> Thomas



Hi Thomas,
Sk-MB hat mich schon geschätzte 546 per PN angeschrieben , habe ihm alle Auskünfte inkl. aller Links geschickt , ebenfalls 564 mal.
Ich wette mit dir das er noch 45 mal nachfragt 
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Maas-seen karte ohne vispas möglich=?*

Na super...und das sagst du jetzt erst =)))


----------



## BSZocher (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Maas-seen karte ohne vispas möglich=?*



theundertaker schrieb:


> .......
> *"Maasplassenvergunning Senioren für eine Woche* (niederländische und deutsche Fassung)
> Maasplassenvergunning senioren voor een week
> 
> ...



Geht doch.
Warum nicht direkt so? #h


----------



## ch3ck3r (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Maas-seen karte ohne vispas möglich=?*



theundertaker schrieb:


> .....und nicht nur dumm rumgeplappert......


 
Davon tust du ja genuch!!!!


----------



## theundertaker (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Maas-seen karte ohne vispas möglich=?*

Aber sonst ist alles klar bei dir? Erster Beitrag und direkt so die *Piep* aufreißen...bring lieber was ordentliches zum Thema, ansonsten meld dich ganz schnell wieder ab hier...so ein dummes Gerede nutzt hier keinem was...das war übrigens das erste und letzte Mal, dass ich zu deinem sinnlosen Palaver antworte...

Ohne irgendeinen Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Funi (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Maas-seen karte ohne vispas möglich=?*

kann zu danke


----------



## reato (14. September 2010)

*AW: Maas-seen karte ohne vispas möglich=?*

Hallo an alle!

ich bin neu hier in Forum  und hab sofort eine Frage...oder zwei!
Ich war seit min. 5 oder 6 Jahre nicht mehr in Holland angeln gewesen, schade! Hab schon über VisPas gehört und gelesen und scheint mir alles klar zu sein nur es ist meine Meinung nach zu spät jetzt ende September ein VisPas zu besorgen. Hab gelesen dass man auch eine Wochenkarte kaufen kann für die Gewässern in Limburg, so jetzt eben meine Frage: welcher Köder sind mit dieser Wochenkarte zugelassen? Darf man mit Wobbler, Spinner und Co. auch angeln? 
Wie ich hier lese :_"Dieser Erlaubnisschein erlaubt sowohl Erwachsenen als auch Jungendlichen  maximal eine Woche in den Limburg’schen Gewässern (gemäß den  Bestimmungen der zugehörigen Lijst van Viswateren Limburg) angeln zu  dürfen. Die Kosten betragen € 6,-." _darf man also die Gewässern angeln die in dieser Liste aufgelistet sind...wo finde ich dieser Liste?
Vielen Dank an alle!!

PS: Ja ich weiß mein Deutsch ist immer noch nicht gut, sorry!


----------



## Udo561 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Maas-seen karte ohne vispas möglich=?*



reato schrieb:


> eine Wochenkarte kaufen kann für die Gewässern in Limburg, so jetzt eben meine Frage: welcher Köder sind mit dieser Wochenkarte zugelassen? Darf man mit Wobbler, Spinner und Co. auch angeln?
> ..wo finde ich dieser Liste?



Mit jedem Köder darfste angeln der gesetzlich zugelassen ist , auch Wobbler, Spinner und Co.
Die Liste der Gewässer bekommste dazu wenn du die Wochenkarte kaufst.
Gruß Udo


----------



## theundertaker (14. September 2010)

*AW: Maas-seen karte ohne vispas möglich=?*

Musst dich dann nur entscheiden, ob du an der Maas + Kanäle angeln willst oder ggfls. an den Seen...kostet beides....


----------



## reato (14. September 2010)

*AW: Maas-seen karte ohne vispas möglich=?*

ok danke!


----------

